# installer mac os 9 processeur intel



## AgnèsW (19 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac book pro et voudrait utiliser un vieux programme.
Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner Classic comme sur mon G4.

J'ai un peu fouillé mais rien vu à ce sujet, donc je (re)pose la question!!?

Merci!

A.


----------



## Dramis (19 Mai 2009)

Recherche sur google:
emulateur os9 mac intel

Le 5ième résultat est intéressant.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mai 2009)

Sheepshaver est effectivement la bonne solution. Quelques remarques complémentaires :
- ne pas hésiter à chercher un tutorial pour son installation (je crois qu'il y en a un sur cuk.ch, un sans doute sur macbidouille et bien d'autres)
- l'installer avec une "bonne" ROM de vieux mac, ça ne marche pas avec toutes
- pour transférer les infos de OSX à OS9, définir une image disque qu'on utilisera alternativement d'un côté et de l'autre (éviter par contre de la monter des 2 côtés à la fois, ça crée des problèmes, c'est une gymnastique mais on s'habitue vite).

Une fois bien installé, ça marche tout seul (même s'il peut y avoir quelques plantons mais sans drame).

Hypercard, par exemple, tourne sans problème, et nettement plus  vite que sur un vieux mac.

L'interface d'installation et de préférences est rébarbative mais ce n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer (il y a maintenant une petite appli OSX plus "jolie" pour régler les préférences mais je ne l'ai pas essayée).

J'espère que Gwénolé beauchêne le remettra à jour (il n'avait pas le temps ces derniers mois sinon années).

Et j'espère que ça tourne sous 10.6 : je n'ai pas d'infos à ce sujet (je l'ai testé sous 10.4, 10.5)


----------



## AgnèsW (19 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup,
vais essayer, suis pas vraiment pro!

bonne journée!


----------



## AgnèsW (20 Mai 2009)

Encore moi!

J'ai trouvé un tutorial sur macbidouille qui était vraiment bien fait.
MAIS je croyais avoir tout bon
quand au moment de lancer sheepshaver, il m'inscrit un message error: "unsupported rom type"
pourtant je l'ai copié d'un cd d'installation Mac os 9.0.
C'était sensé être compatible?

Il était indiqué que des messages d'erreur  pouvaient apparaître mais que l'installation se faisait quand même.
Seulement mon ordinateur tournait mais pas le cd-rom.
Et au lieu d'avoir une fenêtre de lancement j'avais une fenêtre noire!

Si il  y a un patient qui sait ce que j'ai foiré??


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2009)

tu as un problème de ROM pas de cd-rom


----------



## AgnèsW (20 Mai 2009)

oui mais je me disais
- soit j'ai fait une fausse manoeuvre en le copiant depuis le cd
- soit le 9.0 ne fonctionne pas et je dois trouver un autre,
sauf que cette version est sensée fonctionner!


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2009)

Je n'ai pas sheepshaver sous la main pour te dire quelle ROM marche
Mais effectivement il y a des pbs avec certaines ROM, même parmi celles qui en principe marchent. Éventuellement en essayer plusieurs.
Lorsque j'aurai plus d'infos, je t'en donnerai (mais pas pour le moment)


----------



## Luc G (20 Mai 2009)

Marche par exemple la Rom "update 1.0" que apple fournissait pour mettre à jour la ROM d'origine du système 8.6 si je ne m'abuse. Mais tu dois pouvoir trouver des conseils pour la bonne ROM sur le net.




Note du modo : Les émulateurs "classic", c'est dans "Classic Mac, pas ici. On déménage !


----------



## AgnèsW (25 Mai 2009)

Ca fonctionne en effet.
J'ai trouvé tout ça sur le net.
Ca s'est d'abord planté qq fois mais maintenant c'est ok.

Merci pour ton aide!


----------

